# My newborn has a foreskin bubble........???



## moonfirefaery

My newborn seems to have a bubble in his foreskin near the tip of the penis. It appears to have fluid in it and looks kind of like a blister or cyst. The bump is not red, but kind of yellowish. I was wondering what it could be? He's being seen by the doctor tomorrow, but I'm afraid they're going to give me the usual "He needs a circumcision!" I'd really like to be prepared to discuss what it is and how to treat it.


----------



## titania8

sorry i don't know, but wanted to encourage you to *be vigilant* about retraction by the dr.

is the bubble very big? does he have something similar anywhere else on his body?


----------



## pdx.mothernurture

Sounds like maybe a little water blister or smegma pearl? So long as he's peeing alright and isn't showing signs of infection it's probably nothing to worry about.

Jen


----------



## lrmama

My ds has had a smegma pearl since he was a newborn. It looks just like a blister. HTH!


----------



## moonfirefaery

Yeh that's the first thing I'm going to tell the doctor "Don't touch his penis!!!" lol.

The 'bubble' is like the size of a small pea. How big would a smegma pearl be?

And no, nothing similar anywhere else.

I'm not worried but in case the doctor is, like I said, I'd just like to be informed


----------



## cravenab00

my DS had this too. it went away after a couple of days. never knew what it was, but it didnt seem to bother him, so i wasnt worried.
yes, make sure the doc doesnt mess with his penis. go in with an intact care agreement.


----------



## calngavinsmom

Is it constantly there or does it fill and drain? I ask because my little ds was born with his foreskin detatched in several spots and they would swell up, look like little pea sized,yellow blisters and then the next time I changed him, they would be gone. All it turned out to be was urine getting "stuck" in the little pockets under the foreskin when he urinated. Eventually the urine would seep out into his diaper, and since it is sterile anyway, he never had any ill effects from it.

Take care,
Tara


----------



## Ron_Low

First, I'd only let him be seen by an intact doctor. 80% of the world's men and most of the world's women qualify; shouldn't be hard to find.

Second, do be very clear that if touching of the penis is needed ONLY YOU will do it, and if it is something you don't want to do, you will WALK OUT. (Practice doing it in your mind). You do not stop owning your own fate and having full responsibility for your child just because someone with a white coat is in the room.

Third, it's probably nothing. If he's infected, the body part or the whole body would probably be warm to the touch. If he was in pain, he would be cranky.

If the doctor has ANY concerns about it, you can ask, "Should we see a pediatric urologist (who has a foreskin)?"

-Ron


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Is it on the very tip of his foreskin or more back towards the body? A smegma pearl will be between the glans and the foreskin. The only time my ds had a blister on the very tip was when he got a bacterial infection (my fault for not washing his hands before a diaper change and he got particularly ruff with it) But in that case it was very obvious that something was going on because the whole thing started to swell soon after.

If you want to make sure when you go tomarrow that nothing is starting to grow, like yeast, you can have them do a very simple swab of the very tip of his foreskin. They use those q tip things like when they check for strep and gently rub the tip of the foreskin only. No need for retraction.

I wanted to mention use the words do not push back his foreskin at all instead of retract because some Dr. only see it as retraction if the whole head is exposed. (You may already know this but just in case you dont and for any lurkers reading this I wanted to be clear)


----------



## moonfirefaery

You know, we changed him, he peed, and it was gone! Weird!


----------



## Lila

I came here to post this exact same question, only it's about my 9 month old. I just changed his diaper to find a water blister at the tip of his foreskin. NOT a smegma pearl. It's definitely a water blister. I totally don't know what to do about it.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

Lila give it time to resolve on its own say 24 hours watch it for redness and swelling if neither occour then odds ae good he will be fine. Not sure what causes it maybe gets a bit pinched in the diaper? Either way if it is something you need to worry about you will know pretty fast.

I am sorry you are dealing with this it sucks.


----------



## Lila

thanks for the advice. i changed detergent temporarily while i was waiting for my charlie's soap to arrive, and i am wondering if that's the cause. he doesn't seem bothered by it.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X

That is possible. Some kids are very sensitive to that sort of thing. I hope it is goes away fast.


----------

